# Mystery freehub body



## Britchap (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a pair of Vision Team 30 wheels (the same as FSA Gossamer) which I commute/train on. Recently after a couple of wet rides the freehub developed a loud ratcheting sound and a sort of bearing grumble so I thought I should take a look in there and clean/relube. I have a set of Fulcrum 3 which are very easy to maintain, 10mm hex wrench, its off, lubed and back on in a couple of minutes. 

I thought the Visions would be the same but no such luck. A quick scan of the Vision/FSA websites turned up no technical information so I went for it, got the axle out and tried my 10mm hex on the freehub body. It was too small. I guessed at 11mm or 12mm so I mail ordered both (not available anywhere locally). Stuck the 11mm in the drive side and cranked it CCW but got nowhere. At this point I take it to the LBS who figure out it needs to come off by loosening the 12mm bolt from the non-drive side - they did not have a 12mm so I did it myself at home. So I got the free hub body off, popped off the seal at the back and tried to drip lube into it. I put it back together and it is quieter but still a bit rough. I think I need a new one.

I have emailed Vision/FSA but have had no reply, these are some kind of generic no-name hub, the free hub body looks like this:

A-Class Freehub Body > Components > Wheel Goods > Hub Small Parts | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

What do I measure or look for in order to figure what it is so I can get a new one? The wheel bearings themselves are perfect, its just the freehub that is rough - should I care?


----------



## Britchap (Dec 2, 2005)

FSA have replied. Their guy says its the in-house PRA hub - nah, that's found on much fancier wheels than these, like the Trimax 30. Still a mystery.

I aim to take the wheel out for a good thrashing tomorrow to check out the level of noise. If its still rough I'll pop off the freehub and have the LBS figure it out.


----------



## wvtrigeek (Aug 9, 2014)

Is there any way you can describe how you removed the axle in order to access the 12 mm hex? You seem to be the only person I can find on the internet that has torn into this hub. I would really appreciate the help as I've got the thing partially torn apart right now.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Being that @Britchap started this thread on 6.14 of last year and hasn't posted on this forum since 6.18 of last year...you're probably not gonna be hearing from him.


----------

